# New build again .. The LesPat



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Got it together last night. Still some electronic issues but soon come mon.... 

The Les pat 

From here 











To here 
Purpleheart on Mahogany
24 frets 12 radius 
Js moore V59's
2 volume 1 tone.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

You wiring guys are safe. I have to stick to woodworking .... I wired it myself and had a buzz.. I went to PaulS's last night and we totally rewired it. Turns out the buzz was from a bad pot. Also the wiring diagram that I was using was not what I wanted.... go figure. Thanks for giving up your evening Paul much appreciated. 

On to the good stuff. I just gave it a test run here. Holy man Those pu's are just awesome. Clear and crisp as a bell. You can hear each note. Nothing overpowers anything. I am really liking the 2 volumes and master tone. You can dial in out the treble as needed. 

I am loving it. I borrowed a distortion pedal that Paul has for sale. I am not usually a distortion guy so it was more out of curiosity to see. _*Holy smokes *_these pickups just love it. It blew me away how nice it was. 

Ok... one last song before I really get my but it gear for the day. I tune down to open G for a couple of songs. I just about fell to the floor. BEAUTIFUL sweet tone .. gawd I am in love. I picked up a slide, kicked the distortion on and blasted. Total heaven. 

Thanks Jon I am SOOOO happy. Starbuck can wish for a Gibson .. I got me a 

*LES PAT DELUXE*


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Noice piece o work! :rockon:


----------



## Lab123 (May 27, 2007)

Wow...Nice piece of work...Love the fretboard inlay...Did you make them yourself?....Nice touch....Larry


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Lab123 said:


> Wow...Nice piece of work...Love the fretboard inlay...Did you make them yourself?....Nice touch....Larry


No it was an ebay neck pretty nice for $30. Fretwire is $20 if ya know what i mean.


----------



## copperhead (May 24, 2006)

nice !!! great job
:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

i was gonna ask you where you got the PRS neck haha

looks good! i only see 2 knobs though..


----------



## sick-strings (Mar 6, 2008)

Beautiful instrument shoretyus. Love the color, shape - and that's a steal on the neck!!! Good score.

I have a question about how you did the carved top. Did you go around the body with a router in increments to get the initial "steps" so to speak? If so, what did you then use to sculpt the top - sanding? spokeshave? scrapers?

Thx


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice Job man!


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Sweet axe!!!! I'm glad you like the pickups.


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

sick-strings said:


> Beautiful instrument shoretyus. Love the color, shape - and that's a steal on the neck!!! Good score.
> 
> I have a question about how you did the carved top. Did you go around the body with a router in increments to get the initial "steps" so to speak? If so, what did you then use to sculpt the top - sanding? spokeshave? scrapers?
> 
> Thx


 Yup Started with the router and did circles. The a gouge and mallet. Then came the 24 grit paper. I use worn out paper from pad floor sanders. Works good. And a bit of elbow grease. I built a Leslie and hand carved all the louvers so I am no stranger to the mallet. 

You only see two knobs because the last one is in the mail:smile:. I tried buy the pots locally but wasn't that successful. I still have to change one pot so they are all split shaft. 

I took it to a jam tonight it performed nicely. It's taking a little bit to get used to. I have mostly played Teles. This guitar sits differently on my body and the 24 fret neck is a bit different. The position of the controls feels comfortable. 

The pickups are a hit.


----------

